# Ferguson TO-30 - Parting Out



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

I've decided to part out my old tired TO30, as it was declared it has a bad crank/bearings, and I do not have the where-with-all to fix it. Contact me if you are in need of an old part by eMail with a fair price offered for any part and considering mechanics time to disassemble: 

http://sites.google.com/site/ihartharvest/home/for-sale/ferguson-to-30-tractor 











Thanks. 
-WaltZ 
Hamburg, PA, USA
[email protected]


----------



## mullidan (Sep 13, 2012)

I was wondereing if you still have parts for the to30 interested in the hood gas tank and drawbar could you please e-mail me one way or the other.
Thanks
Dan
[email protected]


----------



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

mullidan said:


> I was wondereing if you still have parts for the to30 interested in the hood gas tank and drawbar could you please e-mail me one way or the other.
> Thanks
> Dan
> [email protected]


Sure:
Drawbar is a home-made iron plate.

Contact me if you are in need of an old part by eMail with a fair price offered for any part and considering mechanics time to disassemble: 

http://sites.google.com/site/ihartharvest/home/for-sale/ferguson-to-30-tractor 

Thanks. 
-WaltZ Hamburg, PA, USA [email protected] 610-944-9316 ET USA


----------

